
Show HN: DotInfect – An infection simulator you can interact with - gperl27
https://dotinfect.app
======
gus_massa
Incubation time is the wrong name. Incubation time is the time until you get
symptoms, not the time until you get cured.

Also tester don't test at random, they mostly test people with symptoms or the
people that meet them. (This looks difficult to simulate.)

Why quarantined people can't move after they are cured? (I don't expect this
to change the outcome.)

About the scenarios:

How do I get back to the initial scenario?

In the Quarantine scenario, each dot can move only in a invisible box that
overlaps with nearby dots?

In the Mass Testing, remember to add some false positives to the quarantined
people. (Mass testing around the detected cases is better, but it is more
difficult to simulate.)

Superman only work in Metropolis?

Apocalypse is too apocalyptical. The worse estimations estimation is 20%, and
that is very pessimistic. Probably 5% is a sensible worse case estimation.
(Note that 5% is like 3500 million of death, that is really a lot, but it's
much less than 100%.) I think this is misleading and can confuse people.

------
gitgud
Pretty cool, I like the lockdown simulation as it shows dots can only move
within a certain region.

But, the "Mass Testing" simulation has tester dots randomly zooming around the
screen, surely they would be seeking out dots that haven't been tested right?

